# Journalist looking to interview those 55+ that have moved from family home into condo



## lolaaugustine (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello there, 

I'm looking for empty nesters/ seniors in Ontario (and any provinces other than the Maritimes) who have sold their homes and downsized, for a National magazine story. 

Please email me if you wouldn't mind chatting about your experiences. 

Thanks

Lola Augustine Brown
[email protected]


----------



## sprocket1200 (Aug 21, 2009)

why would we ever want to talk to the media???


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

How much are you offering? I have several candidates in the right area.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

PM is probably a better strategy.


----------

